#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Cost Estimation for a Project.

## dumdum01

Hi Guys.
Can anyone help me with this.

I am an economist trying to make an integrated cash flow model for some very broad brush analysis.

If I know the production profile for a field, the plateau rate, wellhead pressure, pressure required to get the gas to market, the general water depth of the field offshore and such basic information, how can I come up with a quick and dirty estimate for the cost for the project.

Kind of what Questor does but obviously not that detailed level of analysis.

I am looking to cost the production platforms, the pipelines, fabrication costs etc. 


Any help is appreciated.

I know there are dedicated cost engineers doing this sort of work, but I just want to improve my own understanding.  :Big Grin: 
Thanks.See More: Cost Estimation for a Project.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hai Friends, I also need Kindly share

----------


## Raj indo

hi 
hope your fine, i am also looking materials on costing of process equipment... pls share some information at rajindo@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## duddek

hehehehe...  anybody want to share with me too?

----------


## josefreitas

please share cost info

----------

